# Side Door/Garage Key



## budgie1960

Spare Side Door Keys For 2008 Hobby Toskana 617, (*not ignition keys)*Have tried local Locksmiths to get a spare key cut for the Side Door and Garage. But unable to get one cut as locksmiths said they are unable to get the basic key.
Any Ideas greatly accepted

Thanks
Colin 
Northern Ireland


----------



## MrsW

Don't loose the original! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

If this is a circular key, they are available but not cheap.
Alan


----------



## camallison

Probably the only way (as with many MHs) is to ask a Hobby dealer to contact the factory quoting your key number and also the "build" number of your unit. It worked for Burstner when we owned one.

Colin

PS - cost about £15 each.


----------



## Yaxley

Hello Budgie1960
I have a Hobby 750 (2006). Last year in France I got a spare key cut for the lockers/side door in a shopping centre at a key cutting shop. It cost 10euro. 
This is not a lot of help to you except to confirm that blanks are available.
Ian


----------



## raynipper

Do you mean the Habitation door? Mine happens to be a Renault key.
The van door is obviously Fiat.
Both can be copied at any Mr. Minute in France.

Ray.


----------



## satco

or you may contact Hobby factory via email:

http://www.hobby-caravan.de/en/meta-navigation/contact/

possibly they are able and willingly to assist you

Jan


----------



## kenny

*keys*

I have 2005 van similar problem but my shop gave me a key not cut to try i don't know if this will help the number is sz14rap but same has said early if in Europe no problem your big supper market nearly all have key cutters in kenny


----------

